# Best hills in DFW / North Texas Area



## douglasbb

Where are the best hills in the DFW / North Texas area? I'm near a lot of rollers but need something more.


----------



## Firefly911

Best hills we've found are near Muenster. (northwest of DFW).


----------



## MYMOJO34

hills... in Dallas. LOL!


but seriously, Collin county around McKinney has some nice rolling hills. Still, everything is pretty much between 200-400 ft above sea level.


----------



## Creakyknees

Cedar Hill / Joe Pool Lake area.

Cedar Hills Route2 - A bike ride in Dallas, TX, US


----------



## 007david

Agreed on Cedar Hill / Joe Pool. The route I do fairly often is this one, and it's pretty much the same as Creaky's.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Creakyknees said:


> Cedar Hill / Joe Pool Lake area.
> 
> Cedar Hills Route2 - A bike ride in Dallas, TX, US


yep. Mirage use to have a masters race in the Joe Pool area. Lot of racers came from Louisiana and OK and at least one from California. All the hills I cared to ride! I've gotten up to 56 mph going down one of those hills. Do some loops and you will satisfy your craving for hills!


----------



## DevinB12

I ride the west side of Tarrant and east side of Parker counties and there are plenty of hills. My 40 mile ride last week had almost 2000 feet of climbing...I normally ride out around Benbrook lake to HWY 377 then go to Aledo from there, great hills out that way.


----------



## Creakyknees

or, if you're willing to make a long day trip / weekender out of it....

http://www.gdbclub.com/spokesman/travellog/talimena.html


----------



## ChuckDiesel

Creakyknees said:


> or, if you're willing to make a long day trip / weekender out of it....
> 
> http://www.gdbclub.com/spokesman/travellog/talimena.html


That looks amazing. I'm going to have to make that happen this fall when the leaves start to change. I've ridden some of those areas near there on a mountain bike but never taken the road bike.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Just west of Denver, Colorado.
// apologies for the snark. Just got back from Denver and there is just no comparison to any of the "hills" in North Texas.


----------



## tottenham21

no one can compare Colorado with Texas as far as hills are concerned, only place in Texas i have ever seen big hills is down by Austin in a place call lakeway....


----------



## Schneiderguy

nonsleepingjon said:


> Just west of Denver, Colorado.
> // apologies for the snark. Just got back from Denver and there is just no comparison to any of the "hills" in North Texas.


Try the Tour de Hugel in November in Austin. Around 110 miles and 13,000 feet of climbing with 4-6 hills between 22-24%.


----------



## skinewmexico

tottenham21 said:


> no one can compare Colorado with Texas as far as hills are concerned, only place in Texas i have ever seen big hills is down by Austin in a place call lakeway....


Feel free to come out to Fort Davis for Cyclefest on September 15th. Then you can do the Mt. Locke hillclimb on the 16th.


----------



## AFrizzledFry

Schneiderguy said:


> Try the Tour de Hugel in November in Austin. Around 110 miles and 13,000 feet of climbing with 4-6 hills between 22-24%.


Where does one find info about this ride? Google proved no help. Sounds miserable (in a good way).

Edit: Going to email them for info!


----------



## Schneiderguy

AFrizzledFry said:


> Where does one find info about this ride? Google proved no help. Sounds miserable (in a good way).
> 
> Edit: Going to email them for info!


This ride is very low key. No advertisement that I'm aware of. No registration fee or number issued. Just show up early in the morning of the second Saturday in November and try to finish before dark. But have lights to be seen in the event dark gets you before you finish. I suggest you call or email a good bike shop for infor. such as Mellow Johneys or Austin Cycling-think that's the name. Google for some sites with information. I recommend the following site for great pics and story Top Rides: The Tour Das Hugel. If I get 8-10 lbs lighter I'll do it again. There are rest stops at peoples homes and they let you in to use the bathroom! The year i did it there was a sign at the half way rest stop say congratulations you have completed half of the Hugel but have 2/3s of the climbing to go:cryin: You get a free tee shirt at the end.


----------



## ms6073

nonsleepingjon said:


> Just got back from Denver and there is just no comparison to any of the "hills" in North Texas.


Well thats hardley fair comparing the Texas Hill country to the passes and peaks of the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## skinewmexico

Nevermind


----------



## northoceanbeach

When I've been to Austin I too was blown away by this being called hill country, I don't see anything hardly


----------



## AFrizzledFry

Schneiderguy said:


> This ride is very low key. No advertisement that I'm aware of. No registration fee or number issued. Just show up early in the morning of the second Saturday in November and try to finish before dark. But have lights to be seen in the event dark gets you before you finish. I suggest you call or email a good bike shop for infor. such as Mellow Johneys or Austin Cycling-think that's the name. Google for some sites with information. I recommend the following site for great pics and story Top Rides: The Tour Das Hugel. If I get 8-10 lbs lighter I'll do it again. There are rest stops at peoples homes and they let you in to use the bathroom! The year i did it there was a sign at the half way rest stop say congratulations you have completed half of the Hugel but have 2/3s of the climbing to go:cryin: You get a free tee shirt at the end.


Thanks for taking the time to respond! My email received a response: Sat Nov 10 7am. I think this thing is going to kick my ass. I ride a fair amount, but I do it in Dallas where it's flat and fast. Any gear suggestions? I currently ride a 53/39 in the front with a 12-25 9 speed in the rear. Thinking I might need to go compact or something  Hope to see you out there. I'll be on the cipo zebra Specialized it I'm able to make it down.

Thomas


----------



## Jeff in Texas

Austin is on the edge of the hill country. Head southwest from there and thats where its at.


----------



## C Miller

*Hills*

Keep up the suggestions, I'm writing them down, nice to know where not to go.


----------



## Schneiderguy

AFrizzledFry said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond! My email received a response: Sat Nov 10 7am. I think this thing is going to kick my ass. I ride a fair amount, but I do it in Dallas where it's flat and fast. Any gear suggestions? I currently ride a 53/39 in the front with a 12-25 9 speed in the rear. Thinking I might need to go compact or something  Hope to see you out there. I'll be on the cipo zebra Specialized it I'm able to make it down.
> 
> Thomas


If I ride it again I have Campy and I would use a 13x29 I got for the Hugel. I would ride a bike with a compact crankset and change out my 36 for a 34. Because of the traffic on many of the really steep hills you can't sig-sag up the lane. Nothing wrong with riding a mt. bike or triple either. A few anamials do it on a fixed gear! I ride Huntsville rollers with 2000-3000 feet of climbing in 50-60 miles on a 53x39 and 12-23. But unless you are grayhound thin and trained for the steep hills you need gears. Austin guys are propably riding a standard crank with a 26 for the lowest gear and a few just using a 23, but they are Cat 1-2 young anamials!


----------



## rider9

In Fort Worth, there is Ranch View Road. Short, but a bear. I think it hits ~30%.

https://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&q=ranch+view+fort+worth&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&hl=en

West Fort Worth has some longer, but less intense hills (around lake Benbrook).


----------



## vanskater

i second the areas around joe pool lake.

there is also some hills on ne green oaks in arlington just west of 360


----------



## David Loving

B&B Bikes has a Saturday ride in the Joe Pool Lake area with some hills.


----------



## bigbill

I rode 30 miles tonight with 230 feet of climbing, I'm ready for my move to Texas. I've been scoping the terrain around Paris, TX and it looks like it has some rollers, but nothing to leave the big ring over.


----------



## Creakyknees

bigbill said:


> I rode 30 miles tonight with 230 feet of climbing, I'm ready for my move to Texas. I've been scoping the terrain around Paris, TX and it looks like it has some rollers, but nothing to leave the big ring over.


you are correct, sir.


----------

